# Fyi



## frankcos (Aug 24, 2009)

MY feminized lowlife auto blueberry from Worldwide-marijuana-seeds.xxx just started growing male pollen sacks.What a rip off.I will let everyone know if they make good and replace the $18.34 seed.A few freebies for the troubles and wasted time would be great also.


----------



## frankcos (Aug 27, 2009)

So i got an email from Worldewidemarijuanaseeds today and they took care of me for this seed.They gave me a discount code in the amount of the seed.So In my eyesthey are still a reputable seedbank.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 27, 2009)

good glad they came thru 4 u


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 27, 2009)

$18.34 for one seed? woah..  Are all autos that high?


----------



## frankcos (Aug 27, 2009)

for the fem seeds thats about the going rate, that is also buying just 1 single seed not a whole pack so I think its a bit more.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 27, 2009)

Damn i wonder : whats the shipping on that ?? a single seed, not diss'ing you but rather as the wieght of the bean and the "charges" for shipping....lol~


----------



## frankcos (Aug 27, 2009)

I didn't buy just one seed I bought a bunch of single seeds of diff strains this was the only auto.I think it was like $15 for shipping registered mail for all the seeds.Single seeds def aren't how I will go again I will be going for the whole packets.


----------

